# ApineZone Fantasy Football



## manhattanskier (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello everyone, you want to start a league? Has there been one in the past? I am willing to do the work to run it. 

Please reply to this form if you are interested.

Here are all the details: 

League ID#:	1037271
League Name:	AlpineZone Fantasy Football
Auto-renew Enabled:	No
Draft Type:	Live Standard Draft
Draft Time:	Wed Sep 9 9:00pm EST [ Add to My Calendar ]
Cash League Settings:	
Entry Fee:	$10.00
Number of Teams:	8
First Place:	$48 (60.00%)
Second Place:	$24 (30.00%)
Third Place:	$8 (10.00%)
Cash League Contest ID:	65b332a3
Max Teams:	8
Live Draft Pick Time:	30 Seconds
Scoring Type:	Head-to-Head
Start Scoring on:	Week 1
Can't Cut List Provider:	Yahoo Sports
Max Acquisitions for Entire Season:	No maximum
Max Acquisitions per Week:	No maximum
Max Trades for Entire Season	No maximum
Trade Reject Time:	2
Trade End Date:	November 13, 2015
Allow Draft Pick Trades:	No
Trade Review:	Commissioner
Waiver Time:	2 days
Waiver Type:	Reverse order of standings
Weekly Waivers	Game Time - Tuesday
Post Draft Players:	Follow Waiver Rules
Invite Sharing Tools:	Enabled
Playoffs:	Week 16 and 17 (4 teams) Note: Week 17 runs 6 days from Dec 29 to Jan 3
Playoff Tie-Breaker:	Best regular season record vs opponent wins
Playoff Reseeding:	No
Divisions:	No
Lock Eliminated Teams:	No
League Pickem:	Yes
Roster Positions:	QB, WR, WR, WR, RB, RB, TE, K, DEF, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN
Fractional Points:	Yes
Negative Points:	Yes
Make League Publicly Viewable:	No
Invite Permissions:	Commissioner Only
Offense	League Value	Yahoo Default Value
Passing Yards	25 yards per point	
Passing Touchdowns	4	
Interceptions	-1	
Sacks	-2	0
Rushing Yards	10 yards per point	
Rushing Touchdowns	6	
Reception Yards	10 yards per point	
Reception Touchdowns	6	
Return Touchdowns	6	
2-Point Conversions	2	
Fumbles Lost	-2	
Offensive Fumble Return TD	6	
40+ Yard Completions	2	0
40+ Yard Passing Touchdowns	2	0
40+ Yard Run	2	0
40+ Yard Rushing Touchdowns	2	0
40+ Yard Receptions	2	0
40+ Yard Reception Touchdowns	2	0
Rushing 1st Downs	2	0
Kickers	League Value	Yahoo Default Value
Field Goals 0-19 Yards	3	
Field Goals 20-29 Yards	3	
Field Goals 30-39 Yards	3	
Field Goals 40-49 Yards	4	
Field Goals 50+ Yards	5	
Point After Attempt Made	1	
Defense/Special Teams	League Value	Yahoo Default Value
Sack	1	
Interception	2	
Fumble Recovery	2	
Touchdown	6	
Safety	2	
Block Kick	2	
Kickoff and Punt Return Touchdowns	6	
Points Allowed 0 points	10	
Points Allowed 1-6 points	7	
Points Allowed 7-13 points	4	
Points Allowed 14-20 points	1	
Points Allowed 21-27 points	0	
Points Allowed 28-34 points	-1	
Points Allowed 35+ points	-4	
4th Down Stops	1	0


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 30, 2015)

Hockey I be in for m


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 30, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Hockey I be in for m



What lol 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## Whitey (Aug 30, 2015)

I'd be interested.   Was looking for a league but never found anything (but really didn't look/try hard enough).


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 30, 2015)

Whitey said:


> I'd be interested.   Was looking for a league but never found anything (but really didn't look/try hard enough).



Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 30, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> Hello everyone, you want to start a league? Has there been one in the past? I am willing to do the work to run it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



You should post the format you plan to use. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 30, 2015)

What do you think?

Here are all the details: 

League ID#:	1037271
League Name:	AlpineZone Fantasy Football
Auto-renew Enabled:	No
Draft Type:	Live Standard Draft
Draft Time:	Wed Sep 9 9:00pm EST [ Add to My Calendar ]
Cash League Settings:	
Entry Fee:	$10.00
Number of Teams:	8
First Place:	$48 (60.00%)
Second Place:	$24 (30.00%)
Third Place:	$8 (10.00%)
Cash League Contest ID:	65b332a3
Max Teams:	8
Live Draft Pick Time:	30 Seconds
Scoring Type:	Head-to-Head
Start Scoring on:	Week 1
Can't Cut List Provider:	Yahoo Sports
Max Acquisitions for Entire Season:	No maximum
Max Acquisitions per Week:	No maximum
Max Trades for Entire Season	No maximum
Trade Reject Time:	2
Trade End Date:	November 13, 2015
Allow Draft Pick Trades:	No
Trade Review:	Commissioner
Waiver Time:	2 days
Waiver Type:	Reverse order of standings
Weekly Waivers	Game Time - Tuesday
Post Draft Players:	Follow Waiver Rules
Invite Sharing Tools:	Enabled
Playoffs:	Week 16 and 17 (4 teams) Note: Week 17 runs 6 days from Dec 29 to Jan 3
Playoff Tie-Breaker:	Best regular season record vs opponent wins
Playoff Reseeding:	No
Divisions:	No
Lock Eliminated Teams:	No
League Pickem:	Yes
Roster Positions:	QB, WR, WR, WR, RB, RB, TE, K, DEF, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN
Fractional Points:	Yes
Negative Points:	Yes
Make League Publicly Viewable:	No
Invite Permissions:	Commissioner Only
Offense	League Value	Yahoo Default Value
Passing Yards	25 yards per point	
Passing Touchdowns	4	
Interceptions	-1	
Sacks	-2	0
Rushing Yards	10 yards per point	
Rushing Touchdowns	6	
Reception Yards	10 yards per point	
Reception Touchdowns	6	
Return Touchdowns	6	
2-Point Conversions	2	
Fumbles Lost	-2	
Offensive Fumble Return TD	6	
40+ Yard Completions	2	0
40+ Yard Passing Touchdowns	2	0
40+ Yard Run	2	0
40+ Yard Rushing Touchdowns	2	0
40+ Yard Receptions	2	0
40+ Yard Reception Touchdowns	2	0
Rushing 1st Downs	2	0
Kickers	League Value	Yahoo Default Value
Field Goals 0-19 Yards	3	
Field Goals 20-29 Yards	3	
Field Goals 30-39 Yards	3	
Field Goals 40-49 Yards	4	
Field Goals 50+ Yards	5	
Point After Attempt Made	1	
Defense/Special Teams	League Value	Yahoo Default Value
Sack	1	
Interception	2	
Fumble Recovery	2	
Touchdown	6	
Safety	2	
Block Kick	2	
Kickoff and Punt Return Touchdowns	6	
Points Allowed 0 points	10	
Points Allowed 1-6 points	7	
Points Allowed 7-13 points	4	
Points Allowed 14-20 points	1	
Points Allowed 21-27 points	0	
Points Allowed 28-34 points	-1	
Points Allowed 35+ points	-4	
4th Down Stops	1	0


----------



## rocks860 (Aug 31, 2015)

Is this gonna happen? I'd be interested


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 31, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> Is this gonna happen? I'd be interested



Yes, I will pm you!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 31, 2015)

Btw that 40+ yard stuff should be 2 points... Not 20 lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## dlague (Aug 31, 2015)

I am interested as well


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 31, 2015)

Sending you a private message! We still need a few more members, keep it coming Alpine Zoners!


----------



## rocks860 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah we're gonna need some more people


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 1, 2015)

I am interested too.


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 1, 2015)

Sending a private message! We just need 3 more!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## rocks860 (Sep 1, 2015)

Cmon people lets fill this up


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 1, 2015)

BTW the draft is at 9PM EST on Wednesday September 9th, I can't figure out yet why it wont let me change from PST. Just 3 more people!!!


----------



## HowieT2 (Sep 1, 2015)

The problem I have with fantasy football is the necessity of setting the roster on Sunday mornings before game time.


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 1, 2015)

HowieT2 said:


> The problem I have with fantasy football is the necessity of setting the roster on Sunday mornings before game time.



That does sound like an issue, specially with Thursday night games lol ;-)


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 2, 2015)

Only two spots left! Lets get this league to 8!


----------



## rocks860 (Sep 2, 2015)

Still only 3 people that have actually joined though


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 2, 2015)

Three others have said they will, they just need to log on and create the account. Have faith! ;-)


----------



## rocks860 (Sep 2, 2015)

For some reason I thought the draft was this week, my bad. That's cuttin it close since the first game is Thursday haha


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 2, 2015)

Lol I know, it will give us the time to get everyone signed up. What do you think of the auction draft format? I was thinking it might be fun 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## fbrissette (Sep 3, 2015)

Excuse my ignorance, but where the hell do I sign ?  There are so many fantasy sites.  You need a Canadian in your pool to teach you a few things about American football.


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm in it to win it!


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 3, 2015)

fbrissette said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but where the hell do I sign ?  There are so many fantasy sites.  You need a Canadian in your pool to teach you a few things about American football.



I will contact you privately ;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 3, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> I'm in it to win it!



Did you pm me your email address for your invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 5, 2015)

We just need one more player! Anyone?? Draft is on Wednesday at 9pm eastern! $10 buy in 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## fbrissette (Sep 5, 2015)

it won't let me get in.

It tells I am trying to register from a restricted location.

Likely because I am trying to get in from the Caandian side of the border.


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 6, 2015)

fbrissette said:


> it won't let me get in.
> 
> It tells I am trying to register from a restricted location.
> 
> Likely because I am trying to get in from the Caandian side of the border.



Likely because this is a cash league we can't have people thinking there is a "55 yard line". 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## rocks860 (Sep 6, 2015)

Still only 4 people in the league. Did we get enough yet?


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 6, 2015)

We have 3 others who just have to sign up but say they are doing it. We just need one more.


----------



## rocks860 (Sep 7, 2015)

Anyone know one person who'd like in? Let's get this filled (especially since I already put my money in hahah)


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 7, 2015)

UPDATE: We have 7 people registered and signed up! We just need one more person to finish the process and sign up! Please let me know if you are interested. See you all at 9PM Eastern this Wednesday, September 9th!


----------



## rocks860 (Sep 8, 2015)

You sure you want to do an auction draft? I've personally never done one but I've heard they take forever


----------



## xlr8r (Sep 8, 2015)

If you still have a spot, I'll join.


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 8, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> If you still have a spot, I'll join.



You are in, sending you a pm now!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 8, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> You sure you want to do an auction draft? I've personally never done one but I've heard they take forever



Because we have an 8 person league and a relatively small roster I thought it would be fun  

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/fanta...ction-vs-draft-debate-000342966--fantasy.html




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## rocks860 (Sep 8, 2015)

That's fine with me, guess I'll have to read up on it


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 8, 2015)

This is a good indicator of how we could keep it moving.

http://www.fftodayforums.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=385101

Also, we will have 8 teams with 15 man rosters so we could do it in 2 hours. 

What does everyone think?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## rocks860 (Sep 8, 2015)

What's the budget? 200?


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

Here is a GREAT piece on how to do an auction draft: http://www.si.com/fantasy/2015/08/20/fantasy-football-2015-draft-preview-auction-strategies

Make sure you test to see if your computer is ready to go: http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/draftclient/check

We will have $200 budgets with 30 seconds to nominate and 30 seconds to bid.

Any questions?


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 8, 2015)

Since the pot is only $80, instead of having a first, second and third place prize, how about just an $80 prize for the winner?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 8, 2015)

Jus t kidding lol I not in hockey I be in though let's go Islander's Rangers lol!!


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 9, 2015)

TODAY IS THE DAY! See you all at 9PM Eastern! 

Do a mock auction draft, I just did one and feel much better. The auction draft was super easy and fun!


----------



## rocks860 (Sep 9, 2015)

Good ole scotty


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 9, 2015)

1 hour till live draft!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## rocks860 (Sep 9, 2015)

Whoevers team name is cannon ballers please join the draft, your auto draft is brutal


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 9, 2015)

Soooo my wife and I had baby issues so we had to both leave... Somehow my roster is not a total disaster... Anyone needs a great running back, hit me up. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 9, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> Whoevers team name is cannon ballers please join the draft, your auto draft is brutal



Yeah that was interesting lol...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 10, 2015)

I am the autodraft bonehead lol ... after a brutal week I ended up passing out at 8:30 last night and slept through the entire draft lol   And I REALLY did mean to stay up for it.


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 10, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> I am the autodraft bonehead lol ... after a brutal week I ended up passing out at 8:30 last night and slept through the entire draft lol   And I REALLY did mean to stay up for it.



Your computer was causing havoc. Your team is pretty good though lol

Hope next week treats you better ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## dlague (Sep 10, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> Soooo my wife and I had baby issues so we had to both leave... Somehow my roster is not a total disaster... Anyone needs a great running back, hit me up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)



Will do - my weakness


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 10, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> Your computer was causing havoc. Your team is pretty good though lol
> 
> Hope next week treats you better ;-)
> 
> ...



Hahah anythign is better than this week!

I can't complain having Eli as my QB - But I wanted Brady!  hahaha


----------



## dlague (Sep 10, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> Your computer was causing havoc. Your team is pretty good though lol
> 
> Hope next week treats you better ;-)
> 
> ...



I probably should have done the same.  Thought I was picking pretty good players but the scoring projection for me is the lowest out of all the teams.


----------



## dlague (Sep 10, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Hahah anythign is better than this week!
> 
> I can't complain having Eli as my QB - But I wanted Brady!  hahaha



Well you will be going up against him this week.  I am Ski Fanatics.


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> I probably should have done the same.  Thought I was picking pretty good players but the scoring projection for me is the lowest out of all the teams.



Could just be bad matchups for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## Whitey (Sep 10, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> Soooo my wife and I had baby issues so we had to both leave... Somehow my roster is not a total disaster... Anyone needs a great running back, hit me up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)



MS - 

Sorry to hear about the baby issues.    I am so glad that part of my life is over.    Love them babies but good g0d can they be a drain.   Worst when they get sick - can't tell you what's the matter.   

1 league question:   Where/when/how do you want me to send in my $10 league fee?    Kind of a moot point as you will just be sending it back plus everyone else's to me in about 16 weeks.  But still- I don't wanna be one of those guys you have to chase for $.


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 11, 2015)

Quite the night for the Cannon Ballers!  And in Gronk we trust!    Now I only wish I had Brady and it would have been a 1-2 punch!  

I hope Eli can pull his weight against Dallas.  Man it's good to have football back!!


----------



## dlague (Sep 11, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Quite the night for the Cannon Ballers!  And in Gronk we trust!    Now I only wish I had Brady and it would have been a 1-2 punch!
> 
> I hope Eli can pull his weight against Dallas.  Man it's good to have football back!!



I fell asleep at the wheel during the draft - that was my goal since I was going for Brady.  I am still thinking about Scott Chandler.  I was happy that Brady passed the projected points for this week.  Since I have their kicker a feild goal somewhere would have been nice - something in the 50+ yards range.  Brady had a good night with a 143 passer rating - IMO the Patriots did what they need to win but that's it.


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 13, 2015)

Game day!!! Good luck everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## rocks860 (Sep 13, 2015)

Soooo my team is ridiculous. Got 120 points even with -3 from Peyton and have almost 40 points on my bench. If anyone needs a rb let me know


----------



## dlague (Sep 13, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> Soooo my team is ridiculous. Got 120 points even with -3 from Peyton and have almost 40 points on my bench. If anyone needs a rb let me know



I need one for sure!  Cannon ballers is the team to beat so far and lucky me am up against him.  Getting as handed to me.  But ..... I have several players that have not played yet.  I take it you are The Bush Bashers.


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 14, 2015)

dlague said:


> I need one for sure!  Cannon ballers is the team to beat so far and lucky me am up against him.  Getting as handed to me.  But ..... I have several players that have not played yet.  I take it you are The Bush Bashers.



Eli blew it for me... but still ahead by 48 points..


----------



## dlague (Sep 14, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Eli blew it for me... but still ahead by 48 points..



Watching Chicago made me realize they only have one player Forte - good for you.  And the Patriots, while they have several targets - Gronk is the end zone guy, also good for you.  Ivory on your team was the surprise.  You pretty much won that matchup.  My two remaining players will not make up the 48 points!


----------



## rocks860 (Sep 17, 2015)

dlague said:


> I need one for sure!  Cannon ballers is the team to beat so far and lucky me am up against him.  Getting as handed to me.  But ..... I have several players that have not played yet.  I take it you are The Bush Bashers.



Yeah that would be me, hit me up if you're interested in anyone


----------



## dlague (Sep 17, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> Yeah that would be me, hit me up if you're interested in anyone



I will


----------



## rocks860 (Nov 20, 2015)

This thread needs more trash talking


----------



## manhattanskier (Jan 4, 2016)

Um, I think I won the league? Did anyone else win the league? lol


----------



## dlague (Jan 5, 2016)

Well my team sucked for the most part.  I had Brady and Goskowsky as well as some other good players but Patriots ran the ball in more this year and the patriots sucked the last half of the season.  Technically I gave up!  Kept getting my ass handed to me by the 4 teams above me in the standings.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 5, 2016)

Used half my budget on my first two players;   Marshawn Lynch and Jamaal Charles.   Seemed like a rock solid RB duo.   Run with them and then plug and play with a couple of WRs.   Winning strategy, right?   

How'd that work out for me?   Finished in 7th place & my team sucked.    Most of my starting players after about midway thru the season were free agent pick ups.  To quote Caddy Shack;  "you're not good".    

Where do I send my $5?


----------



## manhattanskier (Jan 5, 2016)

My team got really lucky, we scored like 300 less points than 3 teams, yet we won the last two playoff games. If I won I I am going to donate the winnings to this charity: http://www.vermontadaptive.org/


----------



## Whitey (Jan 11, 2016)

manhattanskier said:


> My team got really lucky, we scored like 300 less points than 3 teams, yet we won the last two playoff games. If I won I I am going to donate the winnings to this charity: http://www.vermontadaptive.org/




So - what's the deal?    Who won and where is the $ supposed to go?


----------



## manhattanskier (Jan 11, 2016)

I definitely won, but not sure how to get the money. I will let you all know when I get it and when I do the donation in the name of our Fantasy League  It is a great charity, they just built a new building at Pico and have great resources to really help a lot of disabled people who want to ski! It is really great.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 17, 2016)

I have no idea how the money distribution works, maybe contact yahoo?  But congrats on winning, great idea on donating it to that charity.  I get to take some pride in dominating the regular season but my team went off the rails in the playoffs.  I hope we can all do this again next year as it was a lot of fun, maybe expand it to 10 or 12 teams if more people are interested.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 22, 2016)

Just send your address to each team owner in a PM and have them send it to you.    Collect it and donate it.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 22, 2016)

Just send your address to each team owner in a PM and have them send it to you.    Collect it and donate it.


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello everyone, you guys want to do an AlpineZone fantasy football season again? If so, what did you like last year? What would you change?


----------



## Bostonian (Aug 1, 2016)

Count me in again for this year!


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 10, 2016)

Bostonian said:


> Count me in again for this year!



Awesome, looking forward to it! I finally found my winning balance on the app and made my $48 donation.


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 11, 2016)

Already have a bunch of yes votes so the league is happening, just a matter of how big


----------



## Whitey (Aug 15, 2016)

manhattanskier said:


> Hello everyone, you guys want to do an AlpineZone fantasy football season again? If so, what did you like last year? What would you change?



I'll do it again.


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello everyone!!! Today is the day!!! 7:45PM Draft! Signup or renew here: https://yho.com/nfl?l=168490&k=28534829e3b62fd5&soc_trk=lnk&ikey=610e26d6215f44f7


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 6, 2016)

U have a league name and password?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2016)

Gambling fun 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

